# Writing is on the wall?



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Two weeks after I posted her on cheaterville, he came home from work and pulled this up on youtube and played it while I was cooking. Highly unusual behavior for him. 

Take That - Back For Good - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> Two weeks after I posted her on cheaterville, he came home from work and pulled this up on youtube and played it while I was cooking. Highly unusual behavior for him.
> 
> Take That - Back For Good - Lyrics - YouTube


Hmmmm, and was this yesterday? And how has he been acting?


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it about her or about your marriage? I'm confused-


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a video of the band, ya' know. If your partner can't at least add some eye candy to her insult to you , then you know it's time to go......


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for responding 
LDNTX - It was 10/12.
dh - He never said "hey honey, this is for you". I asked him about it days later and he said it was for me. But at the time nothing was said to me. It felt weird to see him sit there listening to it. (We reconciled/remarried 2 years ago). I found the courage to expose her on cheaterville 4 months ago...They had both said "nothing happened" of their 8 year long "just friends". I had divorced him not knowing about her 5+ year existence in the previous marriage. He communicated with her daily months before I filed the divorce (July 2009). Then daily and nightly after the divorce up until 2 weeks before I found out about her (we were in R during most of the divorce).


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Music says alot of things that many people cant say themselves. My husband loves music so often times I read too much into what he is listening to at the moment. In the last week Ive been listening to True Love by Pink alot and Im waiting for him to ask me why cause he thinks along the same lines as me..LOL


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

LDNTX - He has acted inconsistently words match actions only sometimes. I am constantly in doubt about his integrity. She had sent him a text mssg on Christmas day 2010, right after my family asked him what his intentions were for me and the children. He never showed me the text before deleting it, but told me about it a month later. As of that Christmas day, he was emotionally distant. His attempts at seeming normal with me seemed/seems faked. He was constantly distracted. He seems less distracted now but not fully so.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

So you dont feel like he every fully recommitted himself to you even after the divorce and remarriage?

Did you make him work hard for the remarriage or was it easy for him to walk back in half heartedly?


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes. I found TAM 2 years too late. Didn't know what I was going through, didn't know words like gaslighting, fog etc. Did everything wrong. He is a little bit better since exposure so I guess she may have dumped him. Hence the song...maybe he was trying to get her back 'for good'. Most of exposure was based on what he trickle truthed to me about her. It took me about 1 year to piece everything together on my own then another year to do something about it...Expose. So the lyrics "Whatever I said, whatever I did, I didn't mean it..." was appropro for that. The more I write this the more ridiculous I feel...


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> Yes. I found TAM 2 years too late. Didn't know what I was going through, didn't know words like gaslighting, fog etc. Did everything wrong. He is a little bit better since exposure so I guess she may have dumped him. Hence the song...maybe he was trying to get her back 'for good'. Most of exposure was based on what he trickle truthed to me about her. It took me about 1 year to piece everything together on my own then another year to do something about it...Expose. So the lyrics "Whatever I said, whatever I did, I didn't mean it..." was appropro for that. The more I write this the more ridiculous I feel...


Believe me, everytime I read one of my own posts I feel ridiculous as well.

Love makes you do stupid things!


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

LetDownNTX said:


> Believe me, everytime I read one of my own posts I feel ridiculous as well.
> 
> Love makes you do stupid things!


Thanks for sharing your big heart


----------

